
Technologists Created Trumpism and We Can Fix It - kixxauth
https://medium.com/@kixxauth/more-startup-hubs-could-stop-trumpism-f42fe433d7ce#.db2m17nzw
======
jkuruzovich
Great post! I really like the section that Colleges and Universities need to
provide a "vessel through which local entrepreneurs and technologists can
relate their stories to the student population." I love the Stanford
Entrepreneurial Thought leader series, but I think we could do more and
different universities outside of Stanford (like RPI).

------
kixxauth
There is probably a lot more we can do, and no matter what, the problem is
still way more complex than I'm making it. But, I think we can make a big dent
in the problem by starting, investing in, and growing tech startups outside
Silicon Valley.

~~~
johndjordan
completely agree. great post!

